# I work for a Gm dealership. I got 2 issues for the cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for the updated news of these warranted issues .


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up might pass by the dealership for a 30,000 check up.


----------

